# Cómo puedo eliminar el ruido?



## Damien (Ago 7, 2006)

Hola a todos.
Tengo una duda con cierto circuito.
Resulta que tengo un aparato conectado a un PIC. El aparato se alimenta de la corriente alterna y el microcontrolador tiene una fuente de 6V. El problema no es ese. Todo funciona bien, el aparato le manda una señal de 5 volts o 0 volts dependiendo si está apagado o encendido y el PIC hace su función.
El micro y éste aparato eléctrico están conectados por medio de un cable.
El problema es que si le quito el cable al aparato (El PIC todo el tiempo va a estar encendido) como que el microcontrolador se aloca y empieza a mandar una señal como si se encendiera y apagara el aparato. Eso no debía suceder porque se supone que el aparato está apagado cuando lo desconectas, pero me dijeron que eso pasa porque manda una señal de ausencia de energía. Entonces me dijeron que esa señal hace que el PIC lo reciba y haga como que se enciende o se apaga.
Entonces quería ver si alguien puede decirme cómo puedo hacer que se elimine esa señal que genera, o como puedo hacerle para solucionar ese problema.
Espero puedan ayudarme.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## EduardoJonathan (Ago 10, 2006)

Colocale una resistencia de 10K a tierra eso le dara voltaje de referencia (0 Volts) a el PIC.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 10, 2006)

Si la patilla que recibe la señal al desconectar el cable, queda flotando cogiendo todo el ruido de la red.

deberias poner una resistencia entre la patilla detectora y masa, por ejemplo de unos 1k o superior (recuerda que la señal mientras sea de 2.5V el pic la dara como nivelalto) y mejor todabia un condensador de lenteja de 47nF


----------



## sergio1247 (Mar 20, 2011)

hola mis disculpas pero yo tengo el mismo problema pero en mi caso es con un ICL8038, necesito la señal senoidal que este genera a 60hz y pues me la genera pero me genera junto con esta ruido y me deforma la señal en las crestas y los valles por ello quisiera saber si alguien sabe como eliminar ese ruido me seria de mucha ayuda!!!! de ante mano muchas gracias.


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 21, 2011)

Podrias subir el diagrama que estas usando??


----------

